# mcflurry's review template



## mcflurry (Feb 4, 2009)

I drew this up to hopefully cover all the main areas of a story. Even doing one line in each block is really helpful. My aim was to create a template that offers advice for improvement alongside praise.

Taken from the BL forums, where I originally posted this.



> *Overall Impressions
> *
> blah blah blah, it's good etc.
> 
> ...


I hope this can be useful somehow,

thanks,

mcflurry


----------

